# Marmaset FB, Tamarin Jr. & a bonus



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

2 weeks ago, I received my purchase of a Marmoset FB and a Tamarin Jr. from Eric at Metro Grade. I have a set of the original Marmosets that I'm finally finishing (I got them unfinished as I wanted to play with a couple of finishes) and I was eager to see how his newer style of attaching bands would work. Eric also included a slim waisted Capuchin made for flat bands....thank you very much, Eric.

I haven't had much time to shoot these 3 but they are fun to shoot. I have hit a few cards and matches with the Marmoset and the Capuchin. I am using light target bands, so I haven't had a full cut yet, but I believe this style of band attachment will hold up to strong enough bands for cutting cards. I have to admit, I was getting a few flyers, so I decided to try going around the frame instead of through the cut outs. I really had my doubts that the bands would stay in place, so I pulled them to their max several times and they held strong....no movement at all. My flyers went away...except for when it was operator error, of course. I think that my bands might be a little wide for the cut out and they were dragging on the sides. I'll have to find some time and check this out a little better.

The Tamarin Jr. is wrapped in a red cord and feels really good in the hand. I only have one older band set that fit it, as I have been shooting at cards for a while. While it was good enough to put a few rounds down range, it isn't good enough to really test the accuracy. Again, more time is needed to get all this done.

Here are a couple of pics of the frames. I know they are bad (sorry Eric) but I still haven't learned how to edit videos, so my old camera will have to do. There are better pics on the Metro Grade web page.

All in all, these are very nice shooters...comfortable and fun to shoot. The bands attachment is very fast and easy...even easier than the matchstick method. Down the road, I'll be testing some stronger bands to see if they move, but for target bands, this is sweet.

Todd


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I got my Capuchin recently very pleased with it.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

All three are very nice slingas, happy shooting :thumbsup:


----------

